

Army Wants Soldiers’ Heads To Control Robots - jedwhite
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2011/05/army-wants-soldiers-heads-to-control-robots/

======
noonespecial
Oh, like _that_. When I read the title, I imagined something somewhat more
Futurama. How very disappointing.

